# 4 R's? Audit



## katymatte (Sep 18, 2012)

My company got audited and the auditer stated that the physician did not document the
4 R's in his notes for consults. Does anyone know what the 4 R's are?


----------



## soprano (Sep 18, 2012)

1. *Request* for the consultation
2. *Reason* for the request
3. Description for the services *rendered*
4. *Report* from the consultant physician


----------

